# Workflow: Trimming Light Transfer Paper w/ A Vinyl Cutter



## JoshEllsworth

Click the link below to view the slideshow:

Trimming Light Color Transfer Paper with a Vinyl Cutter

Please feel free to post up your questions and comments. This is a new process that I figured out through experimenting, so I'd be happy to clear up any confusion that there might be. Keep in mind, that to do this you must have a vinyl cutter with an optical eye sensor.

If you are new to this process overall, and don't understand how the vinyl cutter normally works with opaque transfer paper (paper for dark garments), you should watch this video tutorial as well:

Trimming Opaque Transfer Paper with a Vinyl Cutter


----------



## Rodney

Hi Josh, thanks for this slideshow.

Can you outline the steps in words to explain what you're doing on each step?


----------



## tonynjanet

Josh,
thanks for the slideshow. Question: what is the see through or vinyl that you put behind the transfer? what is it for?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

tonynjanet said:


> Josh,
> thanks for the slideshow. Question: what is the see through or vinyl that you put behind the transfer? what is it for?


It is called Masking material (similar to transfer tape in signmaking). It is sticky on one side and helps to make the light colored paper two ply and give it the rigidity needed to feed through a roll style cutter.


----------



## mickipke

Josh,
Would that be the same material as the Magic Mask that Stahls sells?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Yeah thats it


----------



## foreveremb

Hi Josh,

Our cutter does have software, but I think we are limited in how we can cut a transfer design. I was interested to see you cut around the feathers. Should all software have this capability? We have a Roland Camm-1 servo. We had done a bowling bowl design for our grandson's birthday and ended up hand cutting around the pins....luckily they were round and not to many curves... I would be interested in your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## JoshEllsworth

foreveremb said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> Our cutter does have software, but I think we are limited in how we can cut a transfer design. I was interested to see you cut around the feathers. Should all software have this capability? We have a Roland Camm-1 servo. We had done a bowling bowl design for our grandson's birthday and ended up hand cutting around the pins....luckily they were round and not to many curves... I would be interested in your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks!


You should be able to do this by utilizing the Image Outline feature in the Roland Cut Studio software. Watch the following videos for some help: 
Part 1: YouTube - Roland GX-24: Optic Eye Part 1 (Video 7/8)
Part 2: YouTube - Roland GX-24: Optic Eye Part 2 (Video 8/8)


----------



## mrdisp

Hi Josh,
This post is incredibly helpful. Thank you.

I just saw the Great Garment Graphics seminar in Rochester, NY. The Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter
was very impressive. I do have four questions I was hoping could be explained.
1. While I understand how you describe what to do for Opaque when considering 'separate pieces to design' (like text), what do you do for the light transfers?
2. I was surprised that the vinyl cutter did not cut the masking material as seen in slide 7 - how was that?
3. Why did we even need the masking tape in the first couple steps? I possibly could visualize solution to my first question if I didn't have it.
4. On all the videos I notice you and Bob use the 'image density filter' - while I suspect work 99% of the time, are there other tools in software that you could be more specific and define your own cut areas?

Thanks so much,
Mike


----------



## JoshEllsworth

> 1. While I understand how you describe what to do for Opaque when considering 'separate pieces to design' (like text), what do you do for the light transfers?


The same concept would work with the light colored paper, you just cut in reverse and instead of pulling you image out to apply, just weed away the excess. you will not be able to do greta detail such as 1/4" text.


> 2. I was surprised that the vinyl cutter did not cut the masking material as seen in slide 7 - how was that?


 You actually program the downforce on the cutter and the blade depth so that it only cuts through the top layer.


> 3. Why did we even need the masking tape in the first couple steps? I possibly could visualize solution to my first question if I didn't have it.


Material must be two layers to feed through a roll style cutter. I needed the backing sheet to offer rigidity and a backer that i wasn't cutting through - this machine will not die cut.



> 4. On all the videos I notice you and Bob use the 'image density filter' - while I suspect work 99% of the time, are there other tools in software that you could be more specific and define your own cut areas?


 Yes. You can go in and edit individual lines within the software.

Please let me know if you have any other questions at all. I'm glad you liked the seminar


----------



## dAi

did you put the masking sheet on top of the inkjet paper or in the back? Did you use over 80gcf force on blade on the gx-24?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

dAi said:


> did you put the masking sheet on top of the inkjet paper or in the back? Did you use over 80gcf force on blade on the gx-24?


The mask goes on the back of the paper.

i can't remember the force that I used, but you should start out around 80 and do test cuts , until you get the right setting.


----------



## dAi

josh ellsworth, this sucks. I tried using this method with the TTD Masking Sheet with your IW 4 Darks paper and this same method that you're using with the Light Transfer paper with the Masking sheet on the back with Letters and Words and it wouldn't stick up to the Masking sheet it wouldnt pick up with the trimmed image with the sheet....    

i think the TTD Mask is not that strong like the Application Tape they use for vinyl signs decals


----------



## Rodney

dAi said:


> josh ellsworth, this sucks. I tried using this method with the TTD Masking Sheet with your IW 4 Darks paper and this same method that you're using with the Light Transfer paper with the Masking sheet on the back with Letters and Words and it wouldn't stick up to the Masking sheet it wouldnt pick up with the trimmed image with the sheet....
> 
> i think the TTD Mask is not that strong like the Application Tape they use for vinyl signs decals


You may want to call Josh on the phone to have him walk you through the process. Sometimes people miss messages posted on the forum with all the discussions happening here.

Visit Imprintables.com to get the phone number to his office.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

dAi said:


> josh ellsworth, this sucks. I tried using this method with the TTD Masking Sheet with your IW 4 Darks paper and this same method that you're using with the Light Transfer paper with the Masking sheet on the back with Letters and Words and it wouldn't stick up to the Masking sheet it wouldnt pick up with the trimmed image with the sheet....
> 
> i think the TTD Mask is not that strong like the Application Tape they use for vinyl signs decals


The process for the dark paper is different than the light.

For the dark paper it is already two layers, so just print it then cut it - then weed away the excess. After all of the excess is removed, lay down the masking material onto your image(s). Now use a squeegee to press out all of the air bubbles. Now lift the mask up - it should have your design on it, ready to apply.

For light colors, mask the sheet on the backafter it is printed and prior to cutting in order to make it two layers. Trim the edges so that the mask is about the same size as your transfer paper. Now cut it using the proper downforce -found by doing test cuts. Weed away the excess or if your design is simple and fully contained within on piece, just lift it off. Lay your printed design face down on the shirt and follow the heat instructions for the paper you are using.

Should work - you must be missing a step???


----------



## dAi

JoshEllsworth said:


> The process for the dark paper is different than the light.
> 
> For the dark paper it is already two layers, so just print it then cut it - then weed away the excess. After all of the excess is removed, lay down the masking material onto your image(s). Now use a squeegee to press out all of the air bubbles. Now lift the mask up - it should have your design on it, ready to apply.
> 
> For light colors, mask the sheet on the backafter it is printed and prior to cutting in order to make it two layers. Trim the edges so that the mask is about the same size as your transfer paper. Now cut it using the proper downforce -found by doing test cuts. Weed away the excess or if your design is simple and fully contained within on piece, just lift it off. Lay your printed design face down on the shirt and follow the heat instructions for the paper you are using.
> 
> Should work - you must be missing a step???


I did exactly u are saying for darks

is just TTD Mask is garbage, plain and simple it's really low tack type


----------



## JoshEllsworth

dAi said:


> I did exactly u are saying for darks
> 
> is just TTD Mask is garbage, plain and simple it's really low tack type


It works for me. Something must be off.


----------



## dAi

JoshEllsworth said:


> It works for me. Something must be off.


Oh okay. It doesn't work for me. Something must be on.


----------



## Rodney

dAi said:


> Oh okay. It doesn't work for me. Something must be on.


Why don't you call Josh so he can walk you through it?

It seems like you're missing something from his online instructions, since he is following the same steps and it works fine.

So if you CALL him directly and have him walk you through it, then you won't have to be frustrated with the process.


----------



## dAi

Rodney said:


> Why don't you call Josh so he can walk you through it?
> 
> It seems like you're missing something from his online instructions, since he is following the same steps and it works fine.
> 
> So if you CALL him directly and have him walk you through it, then you won't have to be frustrated with the process.


It's understandable that he's too busy for me and'll transfer me to another agent. Rodney, you dont sound like you have tried the TTD mask yourself


----------



## Rodney

dAi said:


> It's understandable that he's too busy for me and'll transfer me to another agent. Rodney, you dont sound like you have tried the TTD mask yourself


My point is that if you need more help than what he has already explained in the photos and in the posts, then it's possible you may need a step by step explanation by phone.

People learn things different ways. I haven't tried it, but I've called Josh on the phone before and asked for more clarification on tips/tutorials he's posted here and he's been more than willing to take the time to walk me through it.


----------



## kevinn13

Hello 

I am a newbie to tbis t-shirt printing and bought a P Cut 630. 

After much mucking about and OS downgrade from vista x64 I managed to get the drivers installed. 

My question is probabily a stupid one but do they vinyl cutters cut ink A4 jet transfer paper? Or are you meant to use the plotter pen and cut it out.

If they are supposed to cut the paper then mine is not working well its just cuts out the letters and rips the paper to bits. I tryed lowering the force settings to the min 10g force and its to short to cut so 30 g is the only on that starts the make contact with the paper this then tears it to shreads.

I am being to think I wasted 220 pounds.

Any help much appreiciated and love the forum btw.


----------



## mkari

what would happen if you dont use the ttd paper with the light jpss paper while cutting, would it be messed up?


----------



## dAi

i apologize josh or to you, rod if i sounded like an ignorant naggin butthole


----------



## chino1

What is the dwell time, and temp for doing the mask,


----------



## chino1

What temerature and dwell time were used to apply the masked graphic?


----------



## NormandyMae

This is a very old thread I see, but I am willing to resurrect it...Josh's slideshow for trimming light transfer paper is the most helpful thing I have found anywhere. I currently use SuperSoft Inkjet Transfer Paper (polymer type) and I LOVE IT, I would like to get a Graphtec 15" CE5000-40 Vinyl Cutter so I don't have to cut by hand any longer. 

ALSO since it's been about 3 years since this thread was written... 

1. Is Magic Mask still a great heat transfer mask to make my transfer paper "2-ply" for my cutter?

2. Are there cutters out there that will do the job without the backing paper? 

3. Has anyone invented a reusable backing paper?

4. Anyone come up with any homemade fixes for the backing paper issue rather than buying the masking material?


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Have you tried the Cricut reusable sticky mat? it should work.


----------



## NormandyMae

Thank you...I ordered my cutter today...I'll give it a shot!


----------

